# Please suggest me The Best Picture Control for Nikon D5100.



## Meydanx8

Hello friends.

Because you are... I think, much more experienced from me. I want The best Picture Control Setting in d5100.


----------



## JSER

Manual


----------



## Meydanx8

JSER said:


> Manual



Thats not the answer im looking for. If i do i wasn't asked.


----------



## Forkie

I'm not sure what your asking.  Do you mean the colour saturation control, i.e., Natural, Vivid, More Vivid?  If that's what your asking about, the setting is totally up to you.  There is no "best" setting.  Set it to whatever is best for what you want to capture.  Vivid would be good for more colourful scenes, for example.  It's a personal preference.


----------



## 480sparky

.NEF


----------



## Forkie

480sparky said:


> .NEF



That would be picture _quality_ though, wouldn't it?  I thought he was talking about the Nikon Picture Control system.


----------



## 480sparky

Forkie said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> .NEF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be picture _quality_ though, wouldn't it?  I thought he was talking about the Nikon Picture Control system.
Click to expand...


Shoot raw, then you can play with Picture Control to your heart's content.  No computer needed!


----------



## EchoingWhisper

I suggest Standard, with contrast set to auto.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Manual and off camera lighting


----------



## analog.universe

Picture controls, or "styles" as Canon calls them, are simply presets for converting RAW to JPG in camera.  Anytime you're using a preset anything, you sacrifice creative control to the algorithms in the camera.

Therefore, you're best off setting the control to "Faithful" or whatever Nikon's equivalent is (i.e. no changes), and shooting in RAW.  The RAW files will allow you to make any kind of picture control adjustments you want after the shot, and it will also let you manually tweak these settings on your PC to much better result.  The reason for choosing faithful is that the histograms generated in camera are dependant upon the picture control chosen, and the most accurate histogram is generated from the data which most resembles the RAW file.


----------



## cgipson1

Why not learn to use the camera... instead of using "picture controls"? Especially when "picture controls" only cover a small part of the areas they are setup to cover? If you want to turn your D5100 into a large Point and Shoot, that is up to you, but you are missing it's potential!


----------



## analog.universe

cgipson1 said:


> Why not learn to use the camera...



Can we have a SINGLE n00b thread where people just distribute information without getting condescending?  Would that really be so hard?     ****.


----------



## cgipson1

analog.universe said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not learn to use the camera...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a SINGLE n00b thread where people just distribute information without getting condescending?  Would that really be so hard?     ****.
Click to expand...


I didn't consider that to be condescending... more like advice! Whatever!  If you choose to read it that way... that is your problem!


----------



## dayvidtang

Jeez, such a rude community.... You guys are bursting with elitism.

Anyways, I think what the OP is asking for is what would be the optimal picture settings for his camera would be. Nikon themselves call it picture control in the menus for those confused  and instead of being so rude, you guys could've just suggested what  picture setting you guys use.
For example: sharpness +2, Saturation +3, etc...

This is the beginners forum; there's no need to be rude.


----------



## Solarflare

As a newbie, I have very little experience what settings are best.

However, Ken Rockwell suggests these settings: (a) for people: standard, sharpening 6, saturation +2 (b) for places and things: vivid, sharpening 6, saturation +3


----------



## Solarflare

cgipson1 said:


> Why not learn to use the camera... instead of using "picture controls"? Especially when "picture controls" only cover a small part of the areas they are setup to cover? If you want to turn your D5100 into a large Point and Shoot, that is up to you, but you are missing it's potential!


 Using the Nikon as a "Point and shoot" means setting it to AUTO.

At which point Picture controls are no longer in effect, as they are only used with the P, S, A, M modes !!!

So the n00b are YOU and not the OP, because you definitely dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## Designer

Meydanx8 said:


> I want The best Picture Control Setting in d5100.



Relax, Meydanx8, Just use the picture controls already in your camera, and use them according to your subject and shootong conditions.  When you experience a situation in which the pre-programmed picture controls might not produce the most ideal results, then by that time, you will have enough experience to create your own custom picture controls.

Meanwhile, you can still shoot in NEF + JPEG, so when you gain enough experience and have the time, you can perform your own post-processing on your computer.

Relax and enjoy the hobby!


----------



## greybeard

For the easiest most goof proof operation, set the dial to GREEN AUTO.  It will give you a descent picture just about every time.  It will not give you any control over exposure, of depth of field, ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc.  To have control over any of those things you'll need to use the A, S, and most of all M.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Designer

greybeard said:


> For the easiest most goof proof operation, set the dial to GREEN AUTO. It will give you a descent picture just about every time. It will not give you any control over exposure, of depth of field, ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc. To have control over any of those things you'll need to use the A, S, and most of all M.
> 
> Good luck and have fun.



His question was about the "picture control" feature of his camera.  He can create custom picture controls, or use the Nikon ones already in his camera.  Picture control, which affects the JPG files only, are settings that enhance some features of the image that ordinarily would be done in post-processing.  If he also shoots NEF as well as JPG, he will have the opportunity to modify the images as he chooses.


----------



## Designer

Meydanx8 said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> Because you are... I think, much more experienced from me. I want The best Picture Control Setting in d5100.



Please read Forkies post, #4, re: Which Picture control.  There is no such thing as "the best" picture control, and which one you use will depend on your subject, and shooting conditions.  Follow your user's manual.


----------



## gryffinwings

Ok, I'll give the guy some advice, since I've learned some new things about my D5100.

When using the on camera flash you might consider bringing down flash compensation a bit, go go to around -1.7 to -2.0. This is very helpful when shooting people indoors. You won't have so much flash wash. I also tend to increase exposure compensation to .3 to .7 depending on what lens I use, from my 18-55mm or 55-200mm lens. As far as color, I prefer vivid color settings. Keeping active d-lighting on at normal helps. Set your cameras auto ISO to use 100-3200, any higher I think you'd need noise reduction in post processing.


----------

